# Walton Co. river crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The day started with rain so we killed a couple of hours visiting at Copelands and at the Freeport Cafe. Finally got on the water about 9am. After two weeks off the water due to motor problem I was ready. The catch was Not a lot but at least it's a mess. Took six hours of hard fishing to find these. Water temp 52 to 53...... .not cold enough to get them to bunch up. My catch was One small crappie and 2 warmouth on live minnows.... all the rest on jigs caught by my friend from Kansas. Jigs out fished live bait big time. The white background is 12 inches.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch...sometimes you got to work a little harder for them


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Where did ya'll put in at?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Black Creek Lodge.......... There were maybe 12 to 15 rigs in the lot. Saw boats scattered all over the lower river area and only 2 or 3 mullet anglers.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I like swimming a pony jig or cranking a small crankbait when the water is about that temp. You can cover alot of water with these. When they are scattered thats the name of the game. Cover as much of area as possible.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you are right Minkmaster. I'm new to crappie so learning this jig stuff. Right now they are scattered. We need a few days of your weather to lower the water temp so they will bunch up.


----------

